# Internet Explorer and Firefox DO NOT work, but AOL Explorer Does?????



## mcascio3 (Feb 25, 2007)

For the past 3 days the only way I can connect to the internet is through AOL Explorer. Internet Explorer and Firefox (which I use 90% of the time) show this type of message:

*Unable to connect 

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at ..... 

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.*


This is extremely aggravating and inconvenient. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

AOL Parental Controls?
Norton?
McAfee?

JamesO


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome to TSF,

Boot up in safe mode with networking (start the computer and start tapping the F8 key. When the advanced startup screen displays, choose safe mode with networking.). If you can go online with FF or IE, it is most likely a firewall issue/AV software issue. Don't stay online in safe mode forever as you will have no firewall or AV sotware protection


----------

